

FBI Slow-Walking Toward End of Illegitimate Stingray Secrecy - CapitalistCartr
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/fbi-slow-walking-toward-end-illegitimate-stingray-secrecy

======
jjgames
You would think they would at least "jog" after multiple court cases say they
cannot continue to be secretive about the program and use it without warrants.

~~~
sarciszewski
This assumes that the FBI cares about the Constitution, human rights, civil
rights, or common decency. I don't know think that's true for all of their
agents.

~~~
sqeaky
The field agents are likely the lowest rungs on the totem poles if they are
anything like other distributed agencies. Management makes these kinds of
calls and morale suffers when the workers and the management disagrees.

I would be curious to see some objective measurements of job satisfaction from
the FBI, then compare that to the US Army, NSA and some private organizations
with good and bad morale like Google and insurance companies.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> I would be curious to see some objective measurements of job satisfaction
> from the FBI, then compare that to the US Army, NSA and some private
> organizations with good and bad morale like Google and insurance companies.

A government glassdoor.com if you will?

------
bediger4000
Is it a "slow" walk just to give themselves time to shred all the
incriminating paperwork, or something like that?

Why else would the FBI keep IMSI-catchers so secret, if they weren't
absolutely certain that use was probably going to enrage Judges and populace?

